# Démontage iMac G4 en photos + Pate thermique processeur ?



## romanex (30 Août 2009)

Bonjour a tous,

  Voila j&#8217;ai réussi a « démonter-nettoyer en profondeur-monter » un iMac G4 800Mhz 15&#8217;&#8217;

http://img93.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=imag0035e.jpg

  Maintenant je sens que le ventilateur marche en faisaient moins de bruit et je crois aussi que tout est moins chaud&#8230;

  Bien sur j&#8217;ai mis de la pate thermique la ou il fallait mais je me demande s&#8217;il faut (et si je peux) renouveler aussi la pate du processeur ? Pour l&#8217;enlever il y a-t-il une procédure spéciale ? La pate thermique d&#8217;un G4 est éternelle et je dois oublier cette maintenance ?

  Merci d&#8217;avance a tous ceux qui vont m&#8217;aider.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (30 Août 2009)

romanex a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> Voila jai réussi a « démonter-nettoyer en profondeur-monter » un iMac G4 800Mhz 15
> 
> ...



Vue le point où tu es arrivé, je pense qu'il est dommage de ne pas remplacer le patch thermique par de la vrai pâte thermique. 
(Surtout si tu t'es senti assez à l'aise pour démonter cet iMac)

.... Tout sera encore moins chaud  


Pour exemple, j'avais un PC dans un coin qui tournais depuis des années. 
Depuis toujours, lancer une application flash ou Installer un logiciel, réinstaller windows, avait pour conséquence de remplacer mon PC par un avion super sonique (pire qu'un eMac donc !)

[YOUTUBE]jQa2vLa_A3Q[/YOUTUBE]​
.... et depuis que j'ai nettoyé le patch de pâte pour mettre de la vrai, en seringue, le ventilateur ne monte pas plus que le régime minimal. 

Donc, ça ne fait que du bien.


----------



## romanex (30 Août 2009)

Merci!

Bon, mais c'est quoi exactement le patch thermique ? Ca veut dire qua l'origine il n'y a pas de la pate thermique entre le dissipateur et le processeur ? (impossible a mon savoir)

Voici ou j'ai mis de la pate moi (entouré en rouge):





En deux mots: je ne sais pas qu'est que c'est le patch thermique!

Merci!


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (30 Août 2009)

Disons que si tu te faisais une coupure sur la main par exemple, au lieux de sortir de tube d'homéoplasmine, d'étaler et de masser un peut pour faire pénétrer, tu sortirais une lamelle ultrafine d'homéoplasmine que tu dispose à l'endroit de la blessure, et tu retire le support qui t'a permis de mettre la pommade. 

En fait, c'est ça :







... et son efficacité est très controversée. 


Mais en tout cas, l'endroit où tu as mis la pâte devrais aller.


----------



## ben206stras (30 Août 2009)

romanex a dit:


> Merci!
> 
> Bon, mais c'est quoi exactement le patch thermique ? Ca veut dire qu&#8217;a l'origine il n'y a pas de la pate thermique entre le dissipateur et le processeur ? (impossible a mon savoir&#8230
> 
> ...



C'est bien le bon endroit pour mettre de la pâte thermique de ce côté de la carte mère. 

Pour la pâte thermique sur le processeur, il se trouve de l'autre côté de la carte mère.
Le patch thermique en place restera aussi efficace tant que tu ne démonteras pas la carte mère car il a été positionné et a comblé les aspérités qu'il fallait. Il n'y a donc pas d'obligation de l'enlever pour le remplacer par de la pâte thermique.

Mais si le coeur t'en dit, tu peux le faire, tu auras ainsi démonté toute la base de la boule de l'iMac.



EDIT : Et en effet, le nettoyage de poussière que tu as fait à bien facilité de beaucoup de refroidissement de la bête


----------

